# DeRosa Tango



## smokva

DeRosa has just introduced this new frame called Tango. I don't know what to think about it...it is just not DeRosa anymore. It looks like something that Specialized would produce. I guess that I'm just getting too old  
Maybe this shape of tubes performes better or gives better durability...I don't know, just know that my 1st impresion was WTF?
BTW DeRosa is still my favorite brand, and I'm sure my next bike will be DeRosa too, I just hope they'll continue to produce classic frames


----------



## divve

You can rest assure that frame won't be available after next year.


----------



## TurboTurtle

I think it just got too close to the heater. - TF


----------



## bsdc

What? They couldn't find a way the screw-up the fork as well. I bet the ride is stiff, yet compliant ... smooth, yet rigid ... ugly, yet expensive.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I agree with turboturtle. It looks like a plastic bike that someone left in a closed up car in July.


----------



## brewster

These monsters look like the work of a marketing team..."Let's make something wild and crazy that generates lots of talk value..." It probably drove the De Rosa boys into a drinking binge and this was the result.


----------



## caterham

brewster said:


> These monsters look like the work of a marketing team..."Let's make something wild and crazy that generates lots of talk value..." It probably drove the De Rosa boys into a drinking binge and this was the result.


 As a long-time DeRosa owner and partisan, it pained me when I first became aware of the Tango.
"Just because you Can, doesn't mean you Should".


----------

